# Hang out with girl alone (what do i do)



## bobbyd11

I have plans to hang out with a girl this weekend. However, I don't know what I'm supposed to do. I live in a dorm room and can't watch a movie because I don't have a tv. So what does "hanging out" consist of. God forbid she just wants to talk the whole time. I've only done this once before and I panicked. Ended up suggesting we play a game of scrabble and she was bored out of her mind. Any suggestions of what I should do would be appreciated (btw making a move is out of the question). thanks!


----------



## PandaPop

Why not just ask her what she fancies doing...

Basically just go with the flow, don't force anything or pre plan. If you have a good bond and friendship you will be okay with conversation and finding things to do.


----------



## WhiteRaven

Oh gosh, I'm terrible at coming up with things... XD But if you think of something you can do, it takes the pressure off just sitting and staring at each other trying to make conversation. I actually like the idea of a board game, it depends if she likes them.
Otherwise a walk through the botanical gardens, art gallery, or through town looking at shops and getting a bite to eat.

As the person above me said, ask her if there's anything she would like to do. If she's like me though and says, "I don't know, what do YOU feel like doing?" I personally would have a couple of things in mind just in case. But be flexible and go with the flow.

Do you have any similar interests that may give you some ideas?


----------



## Sam1911

board games no way! go watch a movie (at the theater) then get something to eat or get something to eat then watch a movie THEN you can invite her to play chess and remember, girls are money pits, so you should probably pay for her ticket and meal :boogieif you're on a budget you can always walk around a park or something lol


----------



## yelda

I am advantageous for such situations. I can play musical instruments and sing.
I perform a live music show to girls and they inevitable fell in love with me.


----------

